

How to fix Node.js build (io.js): logos and website stubs - jsprogrammer
https://github.com/iojs/logos

======
jsprogrammer
And shortly before the logos, a website stub:
[https://github.com/iojs/iojs.github.io](https://github.com/iojs/iojs.github.io)

Edit: Just live commenting the fork progress.

